# Frog tongue sinker mold



## fishloser

Holey Mackle, just got price on a mold for "frog tongue" weights.................$125 + shipping and handling. Quess I'll stick to pyramid and storm weight.


----------



## Mark G

Previously I had read several posts mentioning the frog tongue weights. Didn't know what they were , but recently went into Green Top for some casting weights, and I saw what I assume to be these frog tongue weights. Looks like they (green top) had done away with the pyramid type weights in favor of the new design. How are these weights (casting distance, Retrieval, ability to hold,etc.) 

Curious, any responses appreciated


----------



## fishloser

Saw some of the guys on Sandbridge pier tossing them. The seem to fly good and with the design seems as though they would hold in sand better than pyramid, but not at that price. Do-it pyramids molds only $35.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*Frog tongue*

Been using em for bout two years since I saw them down in the obx. Hold real good and cast smooth as silk.......salt


----------



## fishloser

SALTSHAKER said:


> Been using em for bout two years since I saw them down in the obx. Hold real good and cast smooth as silk.......salt


cost anymore than 8 oz pyramid?


----------



## chris storrs

they cost 80 cents each i believe for the 8 oz.they hold better than any sinker out there IMO
the 6 oz holds as good as a 8 oz pyramid


----------



## Drumdum

fishloser said:


> cost anymore than 8 oz pyramid?


 If you have to fish(as I do sometimes  )in a really stiff current and need 10oz tongues drop by and see me next time down..


----------



## ReelinRod

I like using them when even a cinder block won't hold. In big sea with a heavy sweep they seem to do a controled slide instead of rolling . . . your bait stays in the good water as long as you can keep it right in front of you.

Demands alot of walking but in those conditions (like last weekend) it makes unfishable water fishable (if you have the room).

I had no idea the molds were so much though . . . is it coming from England? I priced out some wired beach bomb molds (sputniks) and was taken aback with the price and shipping.


----------



## hsstie

They look like a decent design, but i have had great luck with the river sinker design ( looks like a donut ). I first started using them in the heavy duty current in the cut-throughs in james river around dutch gap fishin for big catfish , and they work great for me in the surf too..the current flows over them instead of pushing them along. I bought molds for them from 2 to 10 oz and have bags of them i poured.Made some of the storm sinkers from molds i have and they work good too.


----------



## Hatteras loner

*Frog tongues*

I have been using these on OBXfor probably 10yrs.+or _? cast good fish with nothing else unless it is a Hatteras sinker.


----------



## Drumdum

Hatteras loner said:


> I have been using these on OBXfor probably 10yrs.+or _? cast good fish with nothing else unless it is a Hatteras sinker.


 First time I saw them was in F&F's yrs ago. I use the 10 when it is really bad,would use 12 if I could find them. Most times I use 4sided pyramids,in normal conditions, cause they seem to cast a little better..


----------



## fishloser

Sgt_Slough said:


> I like using them when even a cinder block won't hold. In big sea with a heavy sweep they seem to do a controled slide instead of rolling . . . your bait stays in the good water as long as you can keep it right in front of you.
> 
> Demands alot of walking but in those conditions (like last weekend) it makes unfishable water fishable (if you have the room).
> 
> I had no idea the molds were so much though . . . is it coming from England? I priced out some wired beach bomb molds (sputniks) and was taken aback with the price and shipping.


http://www.shawncollinscustoms.com/sinkers2.htm#FrogTongueSinker

Based on area code I think the mold is made in Va Beach area (757)


----------



## Tuck

been using the frog tongue's for years. I use 7oz with 17lb. suffix tri. Love'em. Works hand and hand with the guys on da point usin' 8oz Hati's or pyramid and 20lb line. I can jump right in the drift line and have no problems.


----------



## Mark G

*Tuck*

Where you gettin the 7oz variety ? 

I've only seen them in even number once you get above 6oz,like most american weights. 6,8,10,etc.

Having 7 oz option definitely cool.


----------



## Digger

Shawn lives in Chesapeake (I think) one day I will bite the bullet and get the molds. I have been looking at them for 2 years. Well I should have gotten on instead of that fly rod I have not used, that I got 2 years ago..


----------



## Tuck

Surf Cat said:


> Where you gettin the 7oz variety ?
> 
> I've only seen them in even number once you get above 6oz,like most american weights. 6,8,10,etc.
> 
> Having 7 oz option definitely cool.


picked up 20 on ebay bout 4 year ago. Last year when supply was gettin' skinny, got lucky. found 8 of'em all piled neatly in amongst bout 20 bud light cans on pea island during one of my treks. From being borrowed, got about 6 in my posession. Lookin' fer more now.


----------



## DERFM

about the only place i've seen them is at f&f's (7oz)
i've seen shawns molds  ; worth the $$$
milled not cast .
will get 1 one day myself ...... lovee the 7oz on my 2/1 lite 
derf


----------



## Tuck

DERFM said:


> about the only place i've seen them is at f&f's (7oz)
> i've seen shawns molds  ; worth the $$$
> milled not cast .
> will get 1 one day myself ...... lovee the 7oz on my 2/1 lite
> derf


After that post DERFM, I hope Frank got plenty in stock and the molds are hot. They will get gone fast, now.


----------



## fishloser

DERFM said:


> about the only place i've seen them is at f&f's (7oz)
> i've seen shawns molds  ; worth the $$$
> milled not cast .
> will get 1 one day myself ...... lovee the 7oz on my 2/1 lite
> derf


If I lived on OBX and got to surf fish as much as some, I would probably break down and get mold . As it is, I don't think I can lose $125 worth in my remaining fishing lifetime. I'll continue to make pyramid, etc., and buy Frog Tongues when I run across them.


----------



## pumpkinboy

I stopped at Hatteras Jacks last year out of curiousity. Hadn't been in the store for years, usually fish more south. 

Anyway, I thought I'd buy something so I grabbed some of these sinkers. Dude tried to sell them to me for $3.00 a piece. . Dude said the molds were expense and that why they were so much. Went down the beach a bit and paid like $.90. Have not been back to Hatteras Jerks since, nor will I ever spend another dollar there, not will I tell any of my friends to.


----------



## fishloser

90 cents I will pay, $3 no way!!!!!!!

I had similiar experience at Hatteras Jacks. Went in to buy #4, 4X trebles for King rigs. Paid $17.99 for 25 Mustad Ultra points. A few weeks later ask my local dealer to order from Henry's. All we found in catalogue were $7.99 a box, no quantity was given. Told him to order 2 boxes as I was positive each box only contained about 10. When they came in, lo and behold, each box had 25 hooks.

Decided then and there I will only deal with those I know, unless desparate.


----------



## DERFM

> After that post DERFM, I hope Frank got plenty in stock and the molds are hot. They will get gone fast, now.


if they 'get gone now ' it's due to it being near the end of the season 
frank pours his own sinkers ; it's been a few years since i was there when they were pouring in the back room . i forget how may thousand pounds of lead he said they had poured .... he only does it one time during the year & pours enough to last the year ...
derf


----------



## flathead

Kenny,I have eight 12 oz frog tongues in my box.How much $$ ya got ?


----------



## kinnakeettom

I bought 4, 8 oz this afternoon from ryan and they were 99c each. F&F have buckets of 4, 5
6 7 8 10 and 12. I pour my own , but at that price for the mold I can buy many


----------



## Eugene

Drumdum said:


> If you have to fish(as I do sometimes  )in a really stiff current and need 10oz tongues drop by and see me next time down..


Do you sell frog tongue sinker molds?? If so how much?


----------



## boomer

I get my frog tongues from Atlantic Lead. They will ship 20 lbs of lead for about $54 to my door. My last order was for 5 ounce frog tongues and I got 64 of them.


----------

